# Trout beads



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

I just started using them myself, hadn't heard a lot about them in years past. How many of you guys use them?! Seems like a pretty deadly technique...


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

I started using them last year. My brother told me about them he lives out west and says they are great, but I have not had much luck with them.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

I use them all the time. They are very deadly.







Heres one of the many that fell victim on saturday


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

They do work as long as you find the right colers. Also play around with the color of the pegs. It seams to me that they tend to hit more if the peg is pink or ornge depending on the color of the bead.


----------



## Flowie (Jul 2, 2015)

I dont always use larger beads to imitate eggs. When the waters clear you can use several tiny eggs to imitate an insect egg case or body.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I also started fishing beads last year. Is there a certain season they work best? Spring, fall, winter, or all the above?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I just started using them this winter after fishing with a guide in western Michigan. I've now used them successfully in Michigan and Ohio. Someone else posted about color being key, and I found that to be true. Once you get that worked out for the particular day, they work great.


----------



## Cntrpn (Jan 18, 2016)

They are hit or miss. One day you'll kill them the next not a thing. If there's anything you should know about beads it would be don't go crazy with the colers. Find two or three that work and stick to those. If you keep trying new colors and they just won't hit, they probly don't want beads. Also when running a bead make sure it's about 2 inches away from the hook. Otherwise the hook ups will be alot fewer. If they are taking a bead but you arnt getting a good hook set try putting a sack on the hook. Some times they just mouth the bead because there's no taste. Put an egg or some mags on and you'll be good to go. 

Colors i use
Gold, yellow, green, ornge, and when the waters really green I'll use blue or hot pink. 
Hopefully that helps aout a bit


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

X2 on stick to a few colors. There's an off white color that works in clear water also. I fish them if eggs arnt working They also sell them with red dots on them. But I just bring a red sharpy with me and color a dot on after I drift a plain one though a couple of times and no bits. Also fish a double bead rig. They say to rub some liquid attractant on them, but ive seen lil differece.


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Runfish said:


> I also started fishing beads last year. Is there a certain season they work best? Spring, fall, winter, or all the above?


Theyll work year long but traditionally in ohio the best time to fish them is in the spring when the fish are dropping eggs. This year and the upcoming years they are likely to be much more effective throughout the year because the DNR has changed the way they stock steelhead but thats a whole nother story. Beads shine in fast water, they are not nearly as effective in frog water except under rare circumstances where you have high flow rate from snow melt off where the river is fishing at a level its normally blown out at. For the guys just starting out i would recommend picking up sizes 8 and 10. I'll link some of my personal favorites colorwise when i get some time after work.


----------



## closing time (Jul 2, 2007)

Seems like they work alright!! 6mm orange worked at Conneaut for me today.


----------



## smath (Nov 20, 2013)

A couple of years ago I found some fish coming up out of a deep pool and resting on a gravel ledge before moving upstream. The water was low enough and clear enough that I could follow my flies and watch the fishs' reaction. I drifted several different egg pattern flies past these fish and they wouldn't budge. I could see the drift so I knew when I was getting a good, drag-free drift. I changed to a trout bead and on the first drift a fish moved about a foot and, without hesitation, grabbed the bead. After landing that fish, on the next drift, the same thing happened. These fish eagerly took the beads but rejected everything else I threw at them.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Great story, smath.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

they do work good, theres always a time and place for them, prolly wont out fish eggs for most guys...


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

They work great in low and clear conditions. I love my lindys beads


----------

